# Branch/Medical



## EMT11KDL (Nov 23, 2010)

Branch of service and if you were medical


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 23, 2010)

Army, Medical Specialists Corps


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 23, 2010)

Army Medical, sort of, am currently in a Hosp. unit in a 68w slot just don't hold the MOS yet.


----------



## apagea99 (Nov 23, 2010)

Army: Medical: 68W and leaning toward IPAP.


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 23, 2010)

apagea99 said:


> Army: Medical: 68W and leaning toward IPAP.



Don't think about it, just do it. The course is very intensive and has a pretty high attrition rate but it is completely worth it.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree with Afflixion!! GO FOR IT!


----------



## apagea99 (Nov 23, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> Don't think about it, just do it. The course is very intensive and has a pretty high attrition rate but it is completely worth it.



Will do! I've been kicking around whether to go that route or go through a local university. I know the Army pays for the ride if I go, but being in the Guard I'm kind of partial to living in my own house lol. Either way, I'm going to finish my BS in Health Science before I apply.


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 24, 2010)

The thing about the IPAP is that it is EXTREMELY fast paced, you do not do PT during your whole tenure of the IPAP as it is really that much studying you will have no social life to speak of. If you have the self discipline to do it then it is a great program, if not then you may want to consider a civilian school. When you graduate you receive a masters degree from the University of Nebraska, which is considered one of the best schools in the nation medically speaking. I personally study seven days a week...as I'm writing this I'm reading a text right now actually.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Nov 25, 2010)

Army Medical 68w.  Currently a line medic.  Just completed my ACLS class (passed but got cheated out of my cert card :sad.


----------

